# Frozen Fattie



## mofo (Sep 14, 2009)

has anyone ever frozen a fattie after smoking? And if so, how did you go about reheating it? I have one in the freezer from last weekend and would like to take it to a tailgate next Saturday morning.

thanks!


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good call!  Make several when you have the time, and cook as needed...

I would say, since it's NOT a solid hunk of meat, it should only take about one day in the fridge to be smoker-ready.  Since it's ground meet with filling, it may take even less time.

I would take it from the freezer to the fridge about 24 hours before you want to smoke it and you should be fine.


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 14, 2009)

They're good reheated. Thaw first, about a day or so usually.

If there is a grill at your tailgate, use that. You can slice the fattie and grill on both sides until hot- do it in the cooler area of the grill. Hotplate- fry on both sides until hot. Microwave- 40% power until hot (lets the heat distribute during the nuking cycle so that it doesn't get rubbery or overcooked in one area and not the others) and can be done sliced or whole. Deep fryer- haven't tried that one but since I'm thinking about it now I'll have to put that on the list of things I need to try.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hard to mess them up really reheating as long as you don't over do it and start actually cooking them again.


----------



## mofo (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll be reheating before going, so will probably nuke it or might try warming in and oven. wonder if the oven might be a better option than the microwave...


----------



## fire it up (Sep 14, 2009)

The oven is a good way to go about it.  I have frozen, thawed and refrozen fatties 6-7 times in a row and thawed as I wanted a slice, perfectly delicious every time.


----------



## mofo (Sep 15, 2009)

If thawed and made from 2 lbs. of sausage with eggs, potatoes and cheese within, how long and at what temp would anyone recommend for reheating in the oven?


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 15, 2009)

I will cook a couple each time I have room in the smoker, mixing up just regular Jimmy Deans Regular, Hot, Maple, Italian, and Sage.

Refridgerate, then cryovac seperately, clearly marking.

Leave them in the vacu bag sealed, and boil them to reheat them. Thawed then boiling is faster, but you can boil from a frozen state straight in the bag.

Italian and Sage go with pasta night.

Maple will get reheated on a Sunday morning.

Hot might end up chopped up for taco/chili fixings, etc.

Again, my tips are for the plain old unstuffed kind, which strays a bit off your exact question.

But is its wrapped in foil, 2#+ stuffing would get you about 30-40 min or so from a cold state in a 325-350* oven, if using the old "reheating is give or take half of cooking time".

I use that as a guideline alot when reheating a smoked meatloaf. Don't want a cold middle, but in no way do you need nearly 2 hours like you would to cook the meat.

Good luck and post what you did and what happend!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope they freeze because I have a couple of hunks in the freezer right now. Yes they will be alright to freeze it and thaw them in the refrig. Go for It


----------



## allen (Sep 15, 2009)

I have frozen both kinds (stuffed) and (not stuffed) fatties, after they have been smoked, I wrap them in tin foil and stick in freezer until frozen and then vacuum seal them while they are still frozen, I'll pan fry or nuke em, They still taste good.


----------



## mofo (Sep 21, 2009)

I sliced it and placed it in the over at 325* for about 65 minutes. Wrapped it in foil and headed over to the tailgate. It was about 1 hr later when we finally started eating. It COULD have been a little hotter but all in all, those who ate it for the first time totally flipped out! Nearby tailgaters who could smell and see what we had came over and wanted to know all about it. It was, as fatties always are, a big hit! 
Thanks to all for the advice on reheating.

PS - as a side note, I personally do not think a frozen anything is as good as fresh, but I will continue to make extras and keep in the freezer for spur of the moment "fattie time"!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Sep 22, 2009)

I defrost in the fridge and then slice and put them in the fry pan on top of my  fried potatoes while the eggs are cooking.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 22, 2009)

What I don't eat fresh from the smoker goes in the ice box and eatin cold. just thin slice and put on whatever, like a cracker. Well I guess I have busted up a few and tossed it with some scrambled eggs or omlets or .....


----------

